# 2007 Chevy Rev It Up (Off Topic)



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I know alot of the forum members enjoy 1:1 cars as well. I've never particpated in an "organized" race or rally before, this was great! For a $25 ticket you get to particpate in a 1/16 mile drag agaist clock, take a 2007 Corvette through the slaloms, drive Chevy Colbalts through non-timed road course, and even compete in timed road course using Chevy Cobalts with the top 25 competitors from each city getting to compete for a new 07 Vette at the end of the tour. You can even test drive some different Chevys through a course. Chevy was also showing off some soon to be released models.

I'm a blue oval guy but this was great!

http://www.revitup.com/


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This is an awesome event!! My buddy Chris Stokes did it when it was here in Houston and won Club:

https://www.revitup.com/results_search.asp?resultType=A&Location=Houston&RClass=&Gender=&Age=&action=View+Results&searchStr=


He was supposed to go back on Sunday to compete for the Corvette but opted out due to the fact that he had some family commitments with his wife and kids. 

AWESOME event if you can make it out!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like a blast. :thumbsup: rr


----------

